# Trading forum



## Reaper (Apr 11, 2009)

Can I post ebay links since it's more secure?


----------



## dice (Apr 11, 2009)

yes, but keep it in one thread if it's multiple items.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks and I was thinking of pming you before I made this topic


----------

